# Unsupported bit depth files from Ps HDR Pro



## willdoak (Sep 13, 2012)

Recently when using three DNG files to create an HDR image, I've been getting a gray box in the library module, and when I try to "develop" it, I get the error message "unsupported bit depth." I've done lots of HDR mergers before, and I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.

I select three images, edit in Ps HDR Pro, click OK when it's done, and save. Is this the wrong workflow? Have I got my bit depth set wrong in Ps?

Any suggestions welcome.

Cheers,

Will


----------



## Tony Jay (Sep 13, 2012)

What file format is the HDR image coming back into Lr?
As far as I know the Develop module can only work with 32-bit TIFF files not DNG or PSD files.
I am familiar with this workflow since I do HDR work myself.
BTW Lr4 is brilliant for doing the tone mapping - but I think you have already worked that one out!

Regards

Tony Jay


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 13, 2012)

Tony Jay said:


> As far as I know the Develop module can only work with 32-bit TIFF files not DNG or PSD files.



TIFF and DNG are ok, PSD isn't supported.


----------



## willdoak (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks. Maybe when I save I need to specify TIFF.

Cheers,

Will


----------



## Tony Jay (Sep 14, 2012)

Victoria, I am away from home currently - no Ps on my laptop, otherwise I would check this myself.

As far as I am aware DNG is not an option as a saving format in Ps - please clarify.

Regards

Tony Jay


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 14, 2012)

TIFF's can be converted to DNG (as can PSD's, for that matter), so DNG's are supported.  I'm on the wrong computer to check whether PS can save 32-bit to DNG direct - you're probably right about that though.


----------

